

Suggest HN: Hellbanned with automated comments/upvotes? - AznHisoka

The notion of being hell banned is a pretty amusing one.<p>Should HN also maybe randomly comment on hell-banned users (ie something generic, like "I agree", or "good idea!"), and randomly upvoting/downvoting them to give them the appearance that they are not hell banned?
======
AznHisoka
Ironically, I am creating this thread to test if I'm hell banned. Please
respond :)

~~~
jstanley
You're not hellbanned.

